
Show HN: Our Code Stories - markm208
Our Code Stories (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ourcodestories.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ourcodestories.com</a>) is a site that holds animated, annotated code walk-throughs called &#x27;playbacks&#x27;. These resemble recorded live code demos but one can usually get through a playback faster than a video by skipping only to the points where the author has something to say.<p>These can be used to create code-oriented tutorials and programming books. Here is a &#x27;book&#x27; I wrote about Clojure:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ourcodestories.com&#x2F;markm208&#x2F;Playlist&#x2F;4" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ourcodestories.com&#x2F;markm208&#x2F;Playlist&#x2F;4</a><p>The site can also be used to create professional programming portfolios. These animated playbacks are a great way to communicate how one thinks about problem solving and code to potential employers. A dev can add text, images, screenshots, and video comments to their code. Finally, the guided walk-throughs can be used to help dev teams prepare for a code review or get a new team member up to speed on a code base.<p>Users can create an unlimited number of free public and private playbacks. They can also charge a fee to access a group of playbacks. For example, if someone wants to write a book about a programming topic they can use Our Code Stories instead of going through a traditional publisher. I am hoping to disrupt traditional programming book publishing with playbacks. Authors receive 75% of each sale.<p>Playbacks are made by using the open-source software that I created called &#x27;Storyteller&#x27; (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;markm208.github.io&#x2F;storyteller&#x2F;index.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;markm208.github.io&#x2F;storyteller&#x2F;index.html</a>). Storyteller is a plugin to the Visual Studio Code editor. Our Code Stories is a site that holds groups of Storyteller playbacks kind of like how GitHub holds Git repos. Follow us @ourcodestories.<p>I am curious whether professional sw devs will find this medium useful. I welcome any feedback. I am also looking for brave people to use the tools to create and publish their own playbacks. I am willing to help early adopters with any issues they have (email me @ my profile email).
======
brennebeck
This looks really interesting. I think I’ll try it out for a tutorial session.
I look forward to digging into the underlying project as well!

